# Could not initialize the DRM memory manager.

## johnybgoode

I installed gentoo ( 2.6.24-gentoo-r7 ) on a dual core intel machine. It has an 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller. There is  a problem with direct rendering not loading

I used x11-drm and have xorg-7.2.

If anybody has the patience to go through my log and config files i would appreciate the help

Thanks

This is my make.conf

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

#This will allocate half the ram as temporary space for

#emerging and building. Speeds things up

#PORTAGE_TMPFS="/dev/shm"

#PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/dev/shm"

#BUILD_PREFIX="/dev/shm"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.uoi.gr/mirror/OS/gentoo/ http://ftp.uoi.gr/mirror/OS/gentoo/ http://ftp.cc.uoc.gr/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.cc.uoc.gr/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ ftp://files.gentoo.gr http://files.gentoo.gr"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="-qt3 -qt4 -arts -kde X dbus gtk gnome hal dri"

#VIDEO_CARDS="i810 i830"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel i810 i830"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

```

the xorg.log

```

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux doslnx 2.6.24-gentoo-r7 #1 SMP Tue Sep 30 15:27:24 Local time zone must be set--see zic  i686

Build Date: 03 October 2008

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Oct  3 18:09:26 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81d95c0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2770 card 8086,544e rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 8086,2772 card 8086,544e rev 02 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1b:0: chip 8086,27d8 card 8086,0202 rev 01 class 04,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,27d0 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:2: chip 8086,27d4 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:3: chip 8086,27d6 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:4: chip 8086,27e0 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:5: chip 8086,27e2 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,27c8 card 8086,544e rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,27c9 card 8086,544e rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,27ca card 8086,544e rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,27cb card 8086,544e rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,27cc card 8086,544e rev 01 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev e1 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,27b8 card 8086,544e rev 01 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,27df card 8086,544e rev 01 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,27c1 card 8086,544e rev 01 class 01,06,01 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,27da card 8086,544e rev 01 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 8086,108b card 8086,3094 rev 03 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 06:05:0: chip 104c,8024 card 8086,544e rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,6), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xb0100000 - 0xb01fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:28:2), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:28:3), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (0:28:4), (0,4,4), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 5: bridge is at (0:28:5), (0,5,5), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 6: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,6,6), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 6 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xb00fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(0:2:0) Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller rev 2, Mem @ 0xb0200000/19, 0xa0000000/28, 0xb0280000/18, I/O @ 0x20e0/3

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xb0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xb0004000 - 0xb00047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xb0100000 - 0xb011ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xb02c4000 - 0xb02c43ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xb02c4400 - 0xb02c47ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xb02c0000 - 0xb02c3fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xb0280000 - 0xb02bffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xa0000000 - 0xafffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xb0200000 - 0xb027ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x0000101f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000201f (0x20) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x000020a0 - 0x000020af (0x10) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x000020e8 - 0x000020eb (0x4) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000020c0 - 0x000020c7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000020ec - 0x000020ef (0x4) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x000020c8 - 0x000020cf (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x000020b0 - 0x000020bf (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00002020 - 0x0000203f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00002040 - 0x0000205f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00002060 - 0x0000207f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00002080 - 0x0000209f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000020e0 - 0x000020e7 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xb0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xb0004000 - 0xb00047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xb0100000 - 0xb011ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xb02c4000 - 0xb02c43ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xb02c4400 - 0xb02c47ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xb02c0000 - 0xb02c3fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xb0280000 - 0xb02bffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xa0000000 - 0xafffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xb0200000 - 0xb027ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x0000101f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000201f (0x20) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x000020a0 - 0x000020af (0x10) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x000020e8 - 0x000020eb (0x4) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000020c0 - 0x000020c7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000020ec - 0x000020ef (0x4) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x000020c8 - 0x000020cf (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x000020b0 - 0x000020bf (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00002020 - 0x0000203f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00002040 - 0x0000205f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00002060 - 0x0000207f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00002080 - 0x0000209f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000020e0 - 0x000020e7 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xb0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xb0004000 - 0xb00047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xb0100000 - 0xb011ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xb02c4000 - 0xb02c43ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xb02c4400 - 0xb02c47ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xb02c0000 - 0xb02c3fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xb0280000 - 0xb02bffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xa0000000 - 0xafffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xb0200000 - 0xb027ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x0000101f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000201f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000020a0 - 0x000020af (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000020e8 - 0x000020eb (0x4) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000020c0 - 0x000020c7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000020ec - 0x000020ef (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000020c8 - 0x000020cf (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000020b0 - 0x000020bf (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00002020 - 0x0000203f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00002040 - 0x0000205f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00002060 - 0x0000207f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00002080 - 0x0000209f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x000020e0 - 0x000020e7 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "i810"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//i810_drv.so

(II) Module i810: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.1

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.3

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

   i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

   E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, 965G, 965G, 965Q, 946GZ,

   965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:02:0

(--) Chipset 945G found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xb0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xb0004000 - 0xb00047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xb0100000 - 0xb011ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xb02c4000 - 0xb02c43ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xb02c4400 - 0xb02c47ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xb02c0000 - 0xb02c3fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xb0280000 - 0xb02bffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xa0000000 - 0xafffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xb0200000 - 0xb027ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x0000101f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000201f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000020a0 - 0x000020af (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000020e8 - 0x000020eb (0x4) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000020c0 - 0x000020c7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000020ec - 0x000020ef (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000020c8 - 0x000020cf (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000020b0 - 0x000020bf (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00002020 - 0x0000203f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00002040 - 0x0000205f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00002060 - 0x0000207f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00002080 - 0x0000209f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x000020e0 - 0x000020e7 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xb0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xb0004000 - 0xb00047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xb0100000 - 0xb011ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xb02c4000 - 0xb02c43ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xb02c4400 - 0xb02c47ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xb02c0000 - 0xb02c3fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xb0280000 - 0xb02bffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xa0000000 - 0xafffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xb0200000 - 0xb027ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [13] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [14] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [15] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x0000101f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000201f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000020a0 - 0x000020af (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000020e8 - 0x000020eb (0x4) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000020c0 - 0x000020c7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000020ec - 0x000020ef (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000020c8 - 0x000020cf (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000020b0 - 0x000020bf (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00002020 - 0x0000203f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00002040 - 0x0000205f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00002060 - 0x0000207f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00002080 - 0x0000209f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x000020e0 - 0x000020e7 (0x8) IX[B](B)

   [35] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [36] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(**) intel(0): Depth 16, (--) framebuffer bpp 16

(==) intel(0): RGB weight 565

(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) intel(0): Option "NoAccel" "false"

(**) intel(0): Option "DRI" "true"

(II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 945G

(--) intel(0): Chipset: "945G"

(--) intel(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xA0000000

(--) intel(0): IO registers at addr 0xB0200000

(II) intel(0): 2 display pipes available.

(==) intel(0): Using XAA for acceleration

(--) intel(0): Will try to allocate texture pool for old Mesa 3D driver.

(II) intel(0): Will try to reserve 32768 kiB of AGP aperture space

   for the DRM memory manager.

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"(II) Module already built-in

(II) intel(0): Output VGA using monitor section Monitor0

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "CRTDDC_A" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB:SDVO Controller B" registered at address 0x70.

(II) intel(0): No SDVO device found on SDVOB

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB:SDVO Controller B" removed.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB" removed.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC:SDVO Controller C" registered at address 0x72.

(II) intel(0): No SDVO device found on SDVOC

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC:SDVO Controller C" removed.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC" removed.

(II) intel(0): Output VGA connected

(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" removed.

(II) intel(0): EDID for output VGA

(II) intel(0): Manufacturer: PHL  Model: 83a  Serial#: 49049

(II) intel(0): Year: 2006  Week: 31

(II) intel(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) intel(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.300 V

(II) intel(0): Sync:  Separate  Composite  SyncOnGreen

(II) intel(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 34  vert.: 27

(II) intel(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) intel(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) intel(0): Default color space is primary color space

(II) intel(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) intel(0): redX: 0.639 redY: 0.339   greenX: 0.284 greenY: 0.604

(II) intel(0): blueX: 0.143 blueY: 0.085   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) intel(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) intel(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) intel(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) intel(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) intel(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) intel(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) intel(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) intel(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) intel(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) intel(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) intel(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) intel(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) intel(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) intel(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) intel(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) intel(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) intel(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) intel(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) intel(0): #0: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

(II) intel(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513

(II) intel(0): #2: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) intel(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) intel(0): clock: 108.0 MHz   Image Size:  338 x 270 mm

(II) intel(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1440 h_blank_end 1688 h_border: 0

(II) intel(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1066 v_border: 0

(II) intel(0): Serial No: AU30631049049

(II) intel(0): Monitor name: Philips 170B

(II) intel(0): Ranges: V min: 56  V max: 76 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 83 kHz, PixClock max 140 MHz

(II) intel(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) intel(0):    00ffffffffffff00410c3a0899bf0000

(II) intel(0):    1f1001030e221b78eebeb5a356489a24

(II) intel(0):    155054bfef80714f8140818001010101

(II) intel(0):    010101010101302a009851002a403070

(II) intel(0):    1300520e1100001e000000ff00415533

(II) intel(0):    30363331303439303439000000fc0050

(II) intel(0):    68696c69707320313730420a000000fd

(II) intel(0):    00384c1e530e000a20202020202000f8

(II) intel(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

(II) intel(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"   30.24  640 704 768 864  480 483 486 525 -hsync -vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"  104.00  1152 1224 1344 1536  864 867 871 905 -hsync +vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x960"  101.25  1280 1360 1488 1696  960 963 967 996 -hsync +vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "PHL", prod id 2106

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Printing probed modes for output VGA

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x75.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x59.9  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync (63.7 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x960"x59.9  101.25  1280 1360 1488 1696  960 963 967 996 -hsync +vsync (59.7 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x75.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x74.8  104.00  1152 1224 1344 1536  864 867 871 905 -hsync +vsync (67.7 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x75.1   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x70.1   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x74.6   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x72.2   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x75.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x75.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x72.8   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x66.7   30.24  640 704 768 864  480 483 486 525 -hsync -vsync (35.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x60.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x70.1   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Output VGA connected

(II) intel(0): Output VGA using initial mode 1280x1024

(II) intel(0): detected 256 kB GTT.

(II) intel(0): detected 7932 kB stolen memory.

(==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x83e

(==) intel(0): Will not try to enable page flipping

(==) intel(0): Triple buffering disabled

(==) intel(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) intel(0): Display dimensions: (340, 270) mm

(**) intel(0): DPI set to (95, 120)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module already built-in

(II) intel(0): Comparing regs from server start up to After PreInit

(II) Loading sub module "dri"

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xb0280000 - 0xb02bffff (0x40000) MS[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xa0000000 - 0xafffffff (0x10000000) MS[B]

   [2] 0   0   0xb0200000 - 0xb027ffff (0x80000) MS[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xb0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xb0004000 - 0xb00047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xb0100000 - 0xb011ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xb02c4000 - 0xb02c43ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xb02c4400 - 0xb02c47ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xb02c0000 - 0xb02c3fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xb0280000 - 0xb02bffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xa0000000 - 0xafffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xb0200000 - 0xb027ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [16] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [17] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [18] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [19] 0   0   0x000020e0 - 0x000020e7 (0x8) IS[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x0000101f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000201f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000020a0 - 0x000020af (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000020e8 - 0x000020eb (0x4) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000020c0 - 0x000020c7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000020ec - 0x000020ef (0x4) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000020c8 - 0x000020cf (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x000020b0 - 0x000020bf (0x10) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00002020 - 0x0000203f (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00002040 - 0x0000205f (0x20) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x00002060 - 0x0000207f (0x20) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x00002080 - 0x0000209f (0x20) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x000020e0 - 0x000020e7 (0x8) IX[B](B)

   [39] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [40] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) intel(0): Kernel reported 617984 total, 1 used

(II) intel(0): I830CheckAvailableMemory: 2471932 kB available

(==) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB

(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with tiled buffers and 

          large DRI memory manager reservation:

(II) intel(0): Allocating 5880 scanlines for pixmap cache

(II) intel(0): Success.

(II) intel(0): Increasing the scanline pitch to allow tiling mode (1280 -> 2048).

(II) intel(0): Memory allocation layout:

(II) intel(0): 0x00000000-0x0001ffff: ring buffer (128 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00020000-0x00029fff: HW cursors (40 kB, 0x        9f820000 physical)

(II) intel(0): 0x0002a000-0x00031fff: logical 3D context (32 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00032000-0x00032fff: overlay registers (4 kB, 0x        9f832000 physical)

(II) intel(0): 0x00040000-0x01c37fff: front buffer (28640 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x007bf000:            end of stolen memory

(II) intel(0): 0x01c38000-0x01c47fff: xaa scratch (64 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x02000000-0x027fffff: back buffer (5120 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x02800000-0x02ffffff: depth buffer (5120 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x03000000-0x04ffffff: DRI memory manager (32768 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x05000000-0x06ffffff: textures (32768 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x10000000:            end of aperture

(II) intel(0): front buffer is not tiled

(II) intel(0): back buffer is tiled

(II) intel(0): depth buffer is tiled

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 7

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

(II) intel(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.3

(II) intel(0): [drm] created "i915" driver at busid "pci:0000:00:02.0"

(II) intel(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xf883b000

(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xf883b000 to 0xb7b1c000

(II) intel(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xa0040000

(II) intel(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) intel(0): [drm] Registers = 0xb0200000

(II) intel(0): [drm] ring buffer = 0xa0000000

(II) intel(0): [drm] init sarea width,height = 1280 x 1280 (pitch 2048)

(II) intel(0): [drm] Mapping front buffer

(II) intel(0): [drm] Front Buffer = 0x24008000

(II) intel(0): [drm] Back Buffer = 0xa2000000

(II) intel(0): [drm] Depth Buffer = 0xa2800000

(II) intel(0): [drm] textures = 0xa5000000

(II) intel(0): [drm] Initialized kernel agp heap manager, 33554432

(II) intel(0): [dri] visual configs initialized

(II) intel(0): Page Flipping disabled

(==) intel(0): Write-combining range (0xa0000000,0x10000000)

(II) intel(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(II) intel(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

   Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      32 128x128 slots

      32 256x256 slots

      16 512x512 slots

(==) intel(0): Backing store disabled

(==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 0 at 0x007bf000 (pgoffset 1983)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 1 at 0x01c38000 (pgoffset 7224)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 2 at 0x02000000 (pgoffset 8192)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 3 at 0x02800000 (pgoffset 10240)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 4 at 0x05000000 (pgoffset 20480)

(II) intel(0): Output configuration:

(II) intel(0):   Pipe A is on

(II) intel(0):   Display plane A is now enabled and connected to pipe A.

(II) intel(0):   Pipe B is off

(II) intel(0):   Display plane B is now disabled and connected to pipe B.

(II) intel(0):   Output VGA is connected to pipe A

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) intel(0): DPMS enabled

(II) intel(0): Set up textured video

(II) intel(0): Set up overlay video

(II) intel(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) intel(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

(II) intel(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) intel(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 19

(II) intel(0): direct rendering: Enabled

(II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(EE) intel(0): Could not initialize the DRM memory manager.

(II) intel(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) intel(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xf883b000 at 0xb7b1c000

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

(II) Loading local sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) GLX: Initialized MESA-PROXY GL provider for screen 0

(II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 338 x 270

(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 11

(**) Mouse0: Sensitivity: 1

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(--) Mouse0: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

```

and my xorg.conf

```

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "dri"

  Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     340   270   # mm

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "PHL"

   ModelName    "Philips 170B"

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:

   HorizSync    30.0 - 83.0

   VertRefresh  56.0 - 76.0

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        Option     "NoAccel"   "false"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"            # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        Option     "DRI"   "true"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"          # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"              # [<bool>]

   #Option    "XVideo"        "On"   

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "i810"

   VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

   BoardName   "82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

   #VideoRam    32768

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth 16   

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

      Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"      

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"   

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## pappy_mcfae

You could start by emerging acpid, as it's the first error up. You might also want to update drm to the latest and greatest version, and make sure your in-kernel drm support is set up as a module.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## johnybgoode

Thanks for the reply.

I did an emerge-webrsync and then remerged xorg-x11, x11-drm and mesa so i guess i have the latest versions. I had to disable kernel's drm since it gave me an error message about /usr/lib/dri/i950.so not found and the only way to solve this was to emerge x11-drm, which can't compile if in-kernel's drm is enabled. But i'll try to emerge acpi

----------

## johnybgoode

I emerged acpid start the service also added it to rc-update and restarted the X server. The acpi warning in the Xorg.log file is gone but i still get the " intel(0): Could not initialize the DRM memory manager. " one.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Then get rid of x11-drm, and use kernel drm, and IC2 as well. That should get it.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## johnybgoode

i unemerged x11-drm and added the ic2 support along with drm in the kernels as modules but i still get the drm memory error.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Send the revised /var/log/Xorg.0.log file. I'm sure things have changed. I need to see what's changed so I know where to go next. 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## johnybgoode

Here it is and again thanks for all your help

```

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux doslnx 2.6.24-gentoo-r7 #1 SMP Tue Sep 30 15:27:24 Local time zone must be set--see zic  i686

Build Date: 03 October 2008

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Oct  6 10:59:18 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) Loader magic: 0x81d95c0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2770 card 8086,544e rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 8086,2772 card 8086,544e rev 02 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1b:0: chip 8086,27d8 card 8086,0202 rev 01 class 04,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,27d0 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:2: chip 8086,27d4 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:3: chip 8086,27d6 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:4: chip 8086,27e0 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:5: chip 8086,27e2 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,27c8 card 8086,544e rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,27c9 card 8086,544e rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,27ca card 8086,544e rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,27cb card 8086,544e rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,27cc card 8086,544e rev 01 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev e1 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,27b8 card 8086,544e rev 01 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,27df card 8086,544e rev 01 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,27c1 card 8086,544e rev 01 class 01,06,01 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,27da card 8086,544e rev 01 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 8086,108b card 8086,3094 rev 03 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 06:05:0: chip 104c,8024 card 8086,544e rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,6), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xb0100000 - 0xb01fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:28:2), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:28:3), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (0:28:4), (0,4,4), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 5: bridge is at (0:28:5), (0,5,5), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 6: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,6,6), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 6 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xb00fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(0:2:0) Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller rev 2, Mem @ 0xb0200000/19, 0xa0000000/28, 0xb0280000/18, I/O @ 0x20e0/3

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xb0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xb0004000 - 0xb00047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xb0100000 - 0xb011ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xb02c4000 - 0xb02c43ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xb02c4400 - 0xb02c47ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xb02c0000 - 0xb02c3fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xb0280000 - 0xb02bffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xa0000000 - 0xafffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xb0200000 - 0xb027ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x0000101f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000201f (0x20) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x000020a0 - 0x000020af (0x10) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x000020e8 - 0x000020eb (0x4) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000020c0 - 0x000020c7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000020ec - 0x000020ef (0x4) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x000020c8 - 0x000020cf (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x000020b0 - 0x000020bf (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00002020 - 0x0000203f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00002040 - 0x0000205f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00002060 - 0x0000207f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00002080 - 0x0000209f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000020e0 - 0x000020e7 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xb0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xb0004000 - 0xb00047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xb0100000 - 0xb011ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xb02c4000 - 0xb02c43ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xb02c4400 - 0xb02c47ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xb02c0000 - 0xb02c3fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xb0280000 - 0xb02bffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xa0000000 - 0xafffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xb0200000 - 0xb027ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x0000101f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000201f (0x20) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x000020a0 - 0x000020af (0x10) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x000020e8 - 0x000020eb (0x4) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000020c0 - 0x000020c7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000020ec - 0x000020ef (0x4) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x000020c8 - 0x000020cf (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x000020b0 - 0x000020bf (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00002020 - 0x0000203f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00002040 - 0x0000205f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00002060 - 0x0000207f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00002080 - 0x0000209f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000020e0 - 0x000020e7 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xb0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xb0004000 - 0xb00047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xb0100000 - 0xb011ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xb02c4000 - 0xb02c43ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xb02c4400 - 0xb02c47ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xb02c0000 - 0xb02c3fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xb0280000 - 0xb02bffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xa0000000 - 0xafffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xb0200000 - 0xb027ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x0000101f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000201f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000020a0 - 0x000020af (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000020e8 - 0x000020eb (0x4) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000020c0 - 0x000020c7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000020ec - 0x000020ef (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000020c8 - 0x000020cf (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000020b0 - 0x000020bf (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00002020 - 0x0000203f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00002040 - 0x0000205f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00002060 - 0x0000207f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00002080 - 0x0000209f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x000020e0 - 0x000020e7 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "i810"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//i810_drv.so

(II) Module i810: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.1

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.3

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

   i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

   E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, 965G, 965G, 965Q, 946GZ,

   965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:02:0

(--) Chipset 945G found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xb0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xb0004000 - 0xb00047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xb0100000 - 0xb011ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xb02c4000 - 0xb02c43ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xb02c4400 - 0xb02c47ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xb02c0000 - 0xb02c3fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xb0280000 - 0xb02bffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xa0000000 - 0xafffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xb0200000 - 0xb027ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x0000101f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000201f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000020a0 - 0x000020af (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000020e8 - 0x000020eb (0x4) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000020c0 - 0x000020c7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000020ec - 0x000020ef (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000020c8 - 0x000020cf (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000020b0 - 0x000020bf (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00002020 - 0x0000203f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00002040 - 0x0000205f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00002060 - 0x0000207f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00002080 - 0x0000209f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x000020e0 - 0x000020e7 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xb0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xb0004000 - 0xb00047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xb0100000 - 0xb011ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xb02c4000 - 0xb02c43ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xb02c4400 - 0xb02c47ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xb02c0000 - 0xb02c3fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xb0280000 - 0xb02bffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xa0000000 - 0xafffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xb0200000 - 0xb027ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [13] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [14] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [15] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x0000101f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000201f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000020a0 - 0x000020af (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000020e8 - 0x000020eb (0x4) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000020c0 - 0x000020c7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000020ec - 0x000020ef (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000020c8 - 0x000020cf (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000020b0 - 0x000020bf (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00002020 - 0x0000203f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00002040 - 0x0000205f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00002060 - 0x0000207f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00002080 - 0x0000209f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x000020e0 - 0x000020e7 (0x8) IX[B](B)

   [35] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [36] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(**) intel(0): Depth 16, (--) framebuffer bpp 16

(==) intel(0): RGB weight 565

(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) intel(0): Option "NoAccel" "false"

(**) intel(0): Option "DRI" "true"

(II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 945G

(--) intel(0): Chipset: "945G"

(--) intel(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xA0000000

(--) intel(0): IO registers at addr 0xB0200000

(II) intel(0): 2 display pipes available.

(==) intel(0): Using XAA for acceleration

(--) intel(0): Will try to allocate texture pool for old Mesa 3D driver.

(II) intel(0): Will try to reserve 32768 kiB of AGP aperture space

   for the DRM memory manager.

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"(II) Module already built-in

(II) intel(0): Output VGA using monitor section Monitor0

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "CRTDDC_A" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB:SDVO Controller B" registered at address 0x70.

(II) intel(0): No SDVO device found on SDVOB

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB:SDVO Controller B" removed.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB" removed.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC:SDVO Controller C" registered at address 0x72.

(II) intel(0): No SDVO device found on SDVOC

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC:SDVO Controller C" removed.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC" removed.

(II) intel(0): Output VGA connected

(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" removed.

(II) intel(0): EDID for output VGA

(II) intel(0): Manufacturer: PHL  Model: 83a  Serial#: 49049

(II) intel(0): Year: 2006  Week: 31

(II) intel(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) intel(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.300 V

(II) intel(0): Sync:  Separate  Composite  SyncOnGreen

(II) intel(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 34  vert.: 27

(II) intel(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) intel(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) intel(0): Default color space is primary color space

(II) intel(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) intel(0): redX: 0.639 redY: 0.339   greenX: 0.284 greenY: 0.604

(II) intel(0): blueX: 0.143 blueY: 0.085   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) intel(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) intel(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) intel(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) intel(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) intel(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) intel(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) intel(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) intel(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) intel(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) intel(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) intel(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) intel(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) intel(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) intel(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) intel(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) intel(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) intel(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) intel(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) intel(0): #0: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

(II) intel(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513

(II) intel(0): #2: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) intel(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) intel(0): clock: 108.0 MHz   Image Size:  338 x 270 mm

(II) intel(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1440 h_blank_end 1688 h_border: 0

(II) intel(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1066 v_border: 0

(II) intel(0): Serial No: AU30631049049

(II) intel(0): Monitor name: Philips 170B

(II) intel(0): Ranges: V min: 56  V max: 76 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 83 kHz, PixClock max 140 MHz

(II) intel(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) intel(0):    00ffffffffffff00410c3a0899bf0000

(II) intel(0):    1f1001030e221b78eebeb5a356489a24

(II) intel(0):    155054bfef80714f8140818001010101

(II) intel(0):    010101010101302a009851002a403070

(II) intel(0):    1300520e1100001e000000ff00415533

(II) intel(0):    30363331303439303439000000fc0050

(II) intel(0):    68696c69707320313730420a000000fd

(II) intel(0):    00384c1e530e000a20202020202000f8

(II) intel(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

(II) intel(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"   30.24  640 704 768 864  480 483 486 525 -hsync -vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"  104.00  1152 1224 1344 1536  864 867 871 905 -hsync +vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x960"  101.25  1280 1360 1488 1696  960 963 967 996 -hsync +vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "PHL", prod id 2106

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Printing probed modes for output VGA

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x75.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x59.9  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync (63.7 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x960"x59.9  101.25  1280 1360 1488 1696  960 963 967 996 -hsync +vsync (59.7 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x75.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x74.8  104.00  1152 1224 1344 1536  864 867 871 905 -hsync +vsync (67.7 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x75.1   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x70.1   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x74.6   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x72.2   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x75.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x75.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x72.8   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x66.7   30.24  640 704 768 864  480 483 486 525 -hsync -vsync (35.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x60.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x70.1   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Output VGA connected

(II) intel(0): Output VGA using initial mode 1280x1024

(II) intel(0): detected 256 kB GTT.

(II) intel(0): detected 7932 kB stolen memory.

(==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x83e

(==) intel(0): Will not try to enable page flipping

(==) intel(0): Triple buffering disabled

(==) intel(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) intel(0): Display dimensions: (340, 270) mm

(**) intel(0): DPI set to (95, 120)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module already built-in

(II) intel(0): Comparing regs from server start up to After PreInit

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x61114 (PORT_HOTPLUG_STAT) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00000b00

(II) Loading sub module "dri"

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xb0280000 - 0xb02bffff (0x40000) MS[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xa0000000 - 0xafffffff (0x10000000) MS[B]

   [2] 0   0   0xb0200000 - 0xb027ffff (0x80000) MS[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xb0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xb0004000 - 0xb00047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xb0100000 - 0xb011ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xb02c4000 - 0xb02c43ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xb02c4400 - 0xb02c47ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xb02c0000 - 0xb02c3fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xb0280000 - 0xb02bffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xa0000000 - 0xafffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xb0200000 - 0xb027ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [16] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [17] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [18] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [19] 0   0   0x000020e0 - 0x000020e7 (0x8) IS[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x0000101f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000201f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000020a0 - 0x000020af (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000020e8 - 0x000020eb (0x4) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000020c0 - 0x000020c7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000020ec - 0x000020ef (0x4) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000020c8 - 0x000020cf (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x000020b0 - 0x000020bf (0x10) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00002020 - 0x0000203f (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00002040 - 0x0000205f (0x20) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x00002060 - 0x0000207f (0x20) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x00002080 - 0x0000209f (0x20) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x000020e0 - 0x000020e7 (0x8) IX[B](B)

   [39] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [40] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) intel(0): Kernel reported 617984 total, 1 used

(II) intel(0): I830CheckAvailableMemory: 2471932 kB available

(==) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB

(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with tiled buffers and 

          large DRI memory manager reservation:

(II) intel(0): Allocating 5880 scanlines for pixmap cache

(II) intel(0): Success.

(II) intel(0): Increasing the scanline pitch to allow tiling mode (1280 -> 2048).

(II) intel(0): Memory allocation layout:

(II) intel(0): 0x00000000-0x0001ffff: ring buffer (128 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00020000-0x00029fff: HW cursors (40 kB, 0x        9f820000 physical)

(II) intel(0): 0x0002a000-0x00031fff: logical 3D context (32 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00032000-0x00032fff: overlay registers (4 kB, 0x        9f832000 physical)

(II) intel(0): 0x00040000-0x01c37fff: front buffer (28640 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x007bf000:            end of stolen memory

(II) intel(0): 0x01c38000-0x01c47fff: xaa scratch (64 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x02000000-0x027fffff: back buffer (5120 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x02800000-0x02ffffff: depth buffer (5120 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x03000000-0x04ffffff: DRI memory manager (32768 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x05000000-0x06ffffff: textures (32768 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x10000000:            end of aperture

(II) intel(0): front buffer is not tiled

(II) intel(0): back buffer is tiled

(II) intel(0): depth buffer is tiled

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 8

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

(II) intel(0): [drm] loaded kernel module for "i915" driver

(II) intel(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.3

(II) intel(0): [drm] created "i915" driver at busid "pci:0000:00:02.0"

(II) intel(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xf883b000

(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xf883b000 to 0xb7b19000

(II) intel(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xa0040000

(II) intel(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) intel(0): [drm] Registers = 0xb0200000

(II) intel(0): [drm] ring buffer = 0xa0000000

(II) intel(0): [drm] init sarea width,height = 1280 x 1280 (pitch 2048)

(II) intel(0): [drm] Mapping front buffer

(II) intel(0): [drm] Front Buffer = 0x24008000

(II) intel(0): [drm] Back Buffer = 0xa2000000

(II) intel(0): [drm] Depth Buffer = 0xa2800000

(II) intel(0): [drm] textures = 0xa5000000

(II) intel(0): [drm] Initialized kernel agp heap manager, 33554432

(II) intel(0): [dri] visual configs initialized

(II) intel(0): Page Flipping disabled

(==) intel(0): Write-combining range (0xa0000000,0x10000000)

(II) intel(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(II) intel(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

   Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      32 128x128 slots

      32 256x256 slots

      16 512x512 slots

(==) intel(0): Backing store disabled

(==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 0 at 0x007bf000 (pgoffset 1983)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 1 at 0x01c38000 (pgoffset 7224)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 2 at 0x02000000 (pgoffset 8192)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 3 at 0x02800000 (pgoffset 10240)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 4 at 0x05000000 (pgoffset 20480)

(II) intel(0): Output configuration:

(II) intel(0):   Pipe A is on

(II) intel(0):   Display plane A is now enabled and connected to pipe A.

(II) intel(0):   Pipe B is off

(II) intel(0):   Display plane B is now disabled and connected to pipe B.

(II) intel(0):   Output VGA is connected to pipe A

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) intel(0): DPMS enabled

(II) intel(0): Set up textured video

(II) intel(0): Set up overlay video

(II) intel(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) intel(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

(II) intel(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) intel(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 19

(II) intel(0): direct rendering: Enabled

(II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(EE) intel(0): Could not initialize the DRM memory manager.

(II) intel(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) intel(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xf883b000 at 0xb7b19000

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

(II) Loading local sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) GLX: Initialized MESA-PROXY GL provider for screen 0

(II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 338 x 270

(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 11

(**) Mouse0: Sensitivity: 1

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(--) Mouse0: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

```

----------

## johnybgoode

also i found this lines in my /var/log/messages

Oct  6 10:59:18 doslnx acpid: client connected from 5221[0:0]

Oct  6 10:59:18 doslnx acpid: 1 client rule loaded

Oct  6 10:59:19 doslnx agpgart: exports duplicate symbol agp_try_unsupported_boot (owned by kernel)

Oct  6 10:59:19 doslnx [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

Oct  6 10:59:19 doslnx ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

Oct  6 10:59:19 doslnx PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

Oct  6 10:59:19 doslnx Failed inserting resource into tree

Oct  6 10:59:19 doslnx [drm] Initialized i915 1.13.0 20080312 on minor 0

----------

## pappy_mcfae

OK. Please post your kernel .config (yes, all of it). I just want to make sure you have the proper settings there. 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## johnybgoode

And thats the .config

```

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.24-gentoo-r7

# Mon Oct  6 10:53:55 2008

#

# CONFIG_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_X86_32=y

# CONFIG_X86_64 is not set

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_QUICKLIST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U64 is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="arch/x86/configs/i386_defconfig"

# CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32 is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_USER_NS is not set

# CONFIG_PID_NS is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

# CONFIG_CGROUPS is not set

CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_FAIR_USER_SCHED=y

# CONFIG_FAIR_CGROUP_SCHED is not set

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_RELAY=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_SLAB is not set

CONFIG_SLUB=y

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

# CONFIG_KMOD is not set

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_LBD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_LSF is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="anticipatory"

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

# CONFIG_X86_PC is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH=y

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_NO_NO_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST is not set

CONFIG_X86_CYCLONE_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC7 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

CONFIG_MCORE2=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=4

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=32

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

CONFIG_VM86=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_NR_QUICK=1

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

# CONFIG_HIGHPTE is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

# CONFIG_IRQBALANCE is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=250

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

# CONFIG_RELOCATABLE is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x100000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

#

# Power management options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_LEGACY=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_SMP_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION_SMP_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_HIBERNATION is not set

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=2001

CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG_FUNC_TRACE is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

# CONFIG_X86_E_POWERSAVER is not set

#

# shared options

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_IDLE is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

# CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY=y

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_HT_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

# CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT is not set

# CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC is not set

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_USER is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

# CONFIG_INET_LRO is not set

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_OPTIMISTIC_DAD is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6 is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_TCPPROBE is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

#

# Wireless

#

# CONFIG_CFG80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES is not set

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_BLOCKSIZE=1024

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES=y

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_PHANTOM is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6 is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

# CONFIG_TIFM_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_SONY_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI=y

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

#

# PCI IDE chipsets support

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

# CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_IDEPCI_PCIBUS_ORDER=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TC86C001 is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDE_ARCH_OBSOLETE_INIT=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=y

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=5000

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=y

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=4000

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_STEX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_SATA_SVW=y

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

CONFIG_SATA_NV=y

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

CONFIG_SATA_SIL=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

CONFIG_SATA_VIA=y

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5536 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

CONFIG_MD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

# CONFIG_DM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DM_CRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MIRROR is not set

# CONFIG_DM_ZERO is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_DM_DELAY is not set

# CONFIG_DM_UEVENT is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BBR is not set

CONFIG_FUSION=y

CONFIG_FUSION_SPI=y

# CONFIG_FUSION_FC is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SAS is not set

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=128

# CONFIG_FUSION_CTL is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_LOGGING is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

#

# Controllers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

#

# Protocols

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394_ROM_ENTRY is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_MAC_EMUMOUSEBTN is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES_MULTIQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_MACVLAN is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_VETH is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

# CONFIG_PHYLIB is not set

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

CONFIG_VORTEX=y

# CONFIG_TYPHOON is not set

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

# CONFIG_DE2104X is not set

CONFIG_TULIP=y

# CONFIG_TULIP_MWI is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_DE4X5 is not set

# CONFIG_WINBOND_840 is not set

# CONFIG_DM9102 is not set

# CONFIG_ULI526X is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_ZMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_RGMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_TAH is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_EMAC4 is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

CONFIG_B44=y

CONFIG_B44_PCI_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B44_PCICORE_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B44_PCI=y

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=y

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

CONFIG_E100=y

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

CONFIG_8139CP=y

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_SC92031 is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

CONFIG_E1000=y

# CONFIG_E1000_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_E1000_DISABLE_PACKET_SPLIT is not set

# CONFIG_E1000E is not set

# CONFIG_IP1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

CONFIG_R8169=y

# CONFIG_R8169_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

CONFIG_SKY2=y

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

CONFIG_TIGON3=y

CONFIG_BNX2=y

# CONFIG_QLA3XXX is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1 is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_10000=y

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1 is not set

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T3 is not set

# CONFIG_IXGBE is not set

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI10GE is not set

# CONFIG_NETXEN_NIC is not set

# CONFIG_NIU is not set

# CONFIG_MLX4_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_TEHUTI is not set

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN

#

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN_80211 is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE_DYNAMIC is not set

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_TRAP is not set

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV is not set

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_GEODE=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA=y

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_NSC_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_CS5535_GPIO is not set

CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER=y

CONFIG_MAX_RAW_DEVS=256

CONFIG_HPET=y

# CONFIG_HPET_RTC_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

# CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV is not set

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA is not set

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TAOS_EVM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1337 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1374 is not set

# CONFIG_DS1682 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TSL2550 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# SPI support

#

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_SPI_MASTER is not set

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PDA_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2760 is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON is not set

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCIHOST_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCIHOST=y

# CONFIG_SSB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SSB_DRIVER_PCICORE_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_DRIVER_PCICORE=y

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CORE is not set

CONFIG_DAB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=m

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=m

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=m

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM=m

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM_I810=m

CONFIG_DRM_I830=m

CONFIG_DRM_I915=m

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

CONFIG_VGASTATE=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL is not set

CONFIG_FB=m

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

CONFIG_FB_DDC=m

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=m

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=m

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=m

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

CONFIG_FB_DEFERRED_IO=y

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HECUBA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

CONFIG_FB_I810=m

# CONFIG_FB_I810_GTF is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

CONFIG_FB_INTEL=m

CONFIG_FB_INTEL_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_FB_INTEL_I2C=y

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Display device support

#

# CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=128

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

# CONFIG_SND is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDCLAS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDPIN is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_OSS is not set

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

# CONFIG_HID_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_HIDRAW is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PERSIST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_SSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

#

# USB port drivers

#

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BERRY_CHARGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

# CONFIG_NEW_LEDS is not set

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_CLASS is not set

# CONFIG_DMADEVICES is not set

CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION=y

# CONFIG_KVM is not set

# CONFIG_LGUEST is not set

#

# Userspace I/O

#

# CONFIG_UIO is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

CONFIG_DMIID=y

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_GFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

# CONFIG_JOLIET is not set

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

# CONFIG_UDF_FS is not set

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

# CONFIG_NTFS_FS is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_V4 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_ROOT_NFS=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_SUNRPC_BIND34 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

# CONFIG_DLM is not set

CONFIG_INSTRUMENTATION=y

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_KPROBES=y

# CONFIG_MARKERS is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED=y

# CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SHIRQ is not set

CONFIG_DETECT_SOFTLOCKUP=y

# CONFIG_SCHED_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS is not set

CONFIG_TIMER_STATS=y

# CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG_ON is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RT_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_RT_MUTEX_TESTER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCK_ALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_PROVE_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_LOCK_STAT is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCKING_API_SELFTESTS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KOBJECT is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_HIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_VM is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LIST is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SG is not set

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

# CONFIG_FORCED_INLINING is not set

# CONFIG_BOOT_PRINTK_DELAY is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_TORTURE_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_LKDTM is not set

# CONFIG_FAULT_INJECTION is not set

# CONFIG_SAMPLES is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA is not set

# CONFIG_4KSTACKS is not set

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_FILE_CAPABILITIES is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

# CONFIG_CRC_CCITT is not set

# CONFIG_CRC16 is not set

# CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_CRC7 is not set

# CONFIG_LIBCRC32C is not set

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

```

----------

## johnybgoode

This is a change made in the kernel config i posted

CONFIG_I2C_I810=m

I recompiled rebooted but still get the same error

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Could you also post the results of lspci -n, and cat /proc/cpuinfo. I though I'd already asked for them. My bad.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## johnybgoode

root@doslnx> lspci -n

00:00.0 0600: 8086:2770 (rev 02)

00:02.0 0300: 8086:2772 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:27d8 (rev 01)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:27d0 (rev 01)

00:1c.2 0604: 8086:27d4 (rev 01)

00:1c.3 0604: 8086:27d6 (rev 01)

00:1c.4 0604: 8086:27e0 (rev 01)

00:1c.5 0604: 8086:27e2 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:27c8 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:27c9 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:27ca (rev 01)

00:1d.3 0c03: 8086:27cb (rev 01)

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:27cc (rev 01)

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:244e (rev e1)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:27b8 (rev 01)

00:1f.1 0101: 8086:27df (rev 01)

00:1f.2 0106: 8086:27c1 (rev 01)

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:27da (rev 01)

01:00.0 0200: 8086:108b (rev 03)

06:05.0 0c00: 104c:8024

and

root@doslnx> cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor	: 0

vendor_id	: GenuineIntel

cpu family	: 15

model		: 6

model name	: Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.40GHz

stepping	: 4

cpu MHz		: 2400.000

cache size	: 2048 KB

physical id	: 0

siblings	: 2

core id		: 0

cpu cores	: 2

fdiv_bug	: no

hlt_bug		: no

f00f_bug	: no

coma_bug	: no

fpu		: yes

fpu_exception	: yes

cpuid level	: 6

wp		: yes

flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe lm constant_tsc pebs bts sync_rdtsc pni monitor ds_cpl est cid cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips	: 6805.70

clflush size	: 64

processor	: 1

vendor_id	: GenuineIntel

cpu family	: 15

model		: 6

model name	: Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.40GHz

stepping	: 4

cpu MHz		: 2400.000

cache size	: 2048 KB

physical id	: 0

siblings	: 2

core id		: 1

cpu cores	: 2

fdiv_bug	: no

hlt_bug		: no

f00f_bug	: no

coma_bug	: no

fpu		: yes

fpu_exception	: yes

cpuid level	: 6

wp		: yes

flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe lm constant_tsc pebs bts sync_rdtsc pni monitor ds_cpl est cid cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips	: 6800.10

clflush size	: 64

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Critiques: Video drivers (frame buffer, and intel drm) should be compiled in-kernel for best results, as should I2C. Fair CPU Scheduling=sssslllloooooowwwwwwwww! Having conflicting and unnecessary drivers set up in the kernel can lead to instability. Since you have a board using an AHCI SATA interface, my assumption is that your first drive is /dev/sda. Therefore, I turned off the ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL drivers, as they are redundant, and can cause conflicts with the libata (Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers (ATA)) drivers.

I'd say this particular kernel, if my assumptions are correct, should get you to a much more functional place. Click on this LINK for your .config. 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## johnybgoode

i compiled the config you send me (the only difference is that i used core duo as a processor and not the Pentium 4)

I still get the same error. The reason that previously used drm as a module in the kernel is because after searching through the internet everybody advised to add them as modules in the kernel.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Do the openGL screensavers work for you? If so, then things are working right, even if there are errors being reported wrongly. For instance, here is my /var/log/X0rg.0.log:

```

X.Org X Server 1.5.1

Release Date: 23 September 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.26.5 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux debby-anne-ii 2.6.26.5 #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Sep 16 01:43:49 CDT 2008 x86_64

Build Date: 30 September 2008  12:41:37AM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Oct  6 02:04:28 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "GEM"

(**) Option "ReducedBlanking"

(**) |   |-->Device "i915"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AIGLX" "true"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(==) Including the default font path /usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/OTF,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/.

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,

   /usr/share/fonts/corefonts/,

   /usr/share/fonts/cyrillic/,

   /usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Speedo/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) Loader magic: 0x7931a0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 4.1

   X.Org XInput driver : 2.1

   X.Org Server Extension : 1.1

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.6

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 8

(--) PCI:*(0@0:2:0) Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller rev 2, Mem @ 0xdfe00000/524288, 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xdfe80000/262144, I/O @ 0x00007000/8

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded by default.

(II) "freetype" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 1.5.1, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.6

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(**) AIGLX enabled

(**) Exporting typical set of GLX visuals

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.1, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "intel"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so

(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.1, module version = 2.4.2

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.1, module version = 1.3.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.1, module version = 1.3.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1

(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

   i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

   E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ,

   965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,

   Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset,

   Intel Integrated Graphics Device, G45/G43, Q45/Q43

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [5] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [6] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [9] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [10] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.1, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.1, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1

(**) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) intel(0): Option "AccelMethod" "exa"

(**) intel(0): Option "TripleBuffer" "true"

(II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 945G

(--) intel(0): Chipset: "945G"

(--) intel(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xE0000000

(--) intel(0): IO registers at addr 0xDFE00000

(II) intel(0): 2 display pipes available.

(**) intel(0): Using EXA for acceleration

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) intel(0): initializing int10

(WW) intel(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(II) intel(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) intel(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 7872 kB

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM: Intel(r) 82945G Chipset Family Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Intel Corporation

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: Intel(r) 82945G Chipset Family Graphics Controller

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Hardware Version 0.0

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Module "i2c" already built-in

(II) intel(0): Output VGA using monitor section GEM

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "CRTDDC_A" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "DPC", prod id 14192

(II) intel(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

(II) intel(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync (43.3 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   56.25  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   30.24  640 704 768 864  480 483 486 525 -hsync -vsync (35.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   35.50  720 738 846 900  400 421 423 449 -hsync -vsync (39.4 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   44.90  1024 1032 1208 1264  768 768 776 817 interlace +hsync +vsync (35.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x85.0   56.55  800 840 928 1056  600 601 604 630 -hsync +vsync (53.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x85.0   94.39  1024 1088 1200 1376  768 769 772 807 -hsync +vsync (68.6 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x85.0   35.71  640 672 736 832  480 481 484 505 -hsync +vsync (42.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.88  1280 1360 1496 1712  1024 1025 1028 1060 -hsync +vsync (63.6 kHz)

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "DPC", prod id 14192

(II) intel(0): Output VGA connected

(II) intel(0): Using user preference for initial modes

(II) intel(0): Output VGA using initial mode 1024x768

(II) intel(0): detected 256 kB GTT.

(II) intel(0): detected 7932 kB stolen memory.

(==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe

(==) intel(0): Will not try to enable page flipping

(**) intel(0): Triple buffering enabled

(==) intel(0): Intel XvMC decoder disabled

(==) intel(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) intel(0): Display dimensions: (320, 240) mm

(**) intel(0): DPI set to (81, 108)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "exa"

(II) LoadModule: "exa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libexa.so

(II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.1, module version = 2.4.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(II) intel(0): Comparing regs from server start up to After PreInit

(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [5] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [6] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [7] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [9] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [10] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) intel(0): Kernel reported 843264 total, 17 used

(II) intel(0): I830CheckAvailableMemory: 3372988 kB available

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 11

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

(II) [drm] DRM interface version 1.3

(II) [drm] DRM open master succeeded.

(II) intel(0): [drm] Using the DRM lock SAREA also for drawables.

(II) intel(0): [drm] framebuffer mapped by ddx driver

(II) intel(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) intel(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) intel(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

(**) intel(0): Framebuffer compression disabled

(**) intel(0): Tiling enabled

(**) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB

(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with tiled buffers.

(II) intel(0): Tiled allocation successful.

(II) intel(0): [drm] Registers = 0xdfe00000

(II) intel(0): [drm] ring buffer = 0xe0000000

(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped front buffer at 0xe0400000, handle = 0xe0400000

(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped back buffer at 0xe1400000, handle = 0xe1400000

(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped third buffer at 0xe1800000, handle = 0xe1800000

(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped depth buffer at 0xe1c00000, handle = 0xe1c00000

(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped classic textures at 0xe2000000, handle = 0xe2000000

(II) intel(0): [drm] Initialized kernel agp heap manager, 33554432

(II) intel(0): [dri] visual configs initialized

(II) intel(0): Page Flipping disabled

(II) intel(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(**) intel(0): Option "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy"

(**) intel(0): Option "EXANoComposite" "true"

(**) intel(0): EXA: Disabling Composite operation (RENDER acceleration)

(II) EXA(0): Offscreen pixmap area of 12582912 bytes

(II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

(II)         Solid

(II)         Copy

(==) intel(0): Backing store disabled

(==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor

(II) intel(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 1 at 0x007bf000 (pgoffset 1983)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 2 at 0x00800000 (pgoffset 2048)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 3 at 0x01400000 (pgoffset 5120)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 4 at 0x01800000 (pgoffset 6144)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 5 at 0x01c00000 (pgoffset 7168)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 6 at 0x02000000 (pgoffset 8192)

(II) intel(0): Fixed memory allocation layout:

(II) intel(0): 0x00000000-0x0001ffff: ring buffer (128 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00020000-0x00029fff: HW cursors (40 kB, 0x00000000d7820000 physical

)

(II) intel(0): 0x0002a000-0x00031fff: logical 3D context (32 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00032000-0x00032fff: overlay registers (4 kB, 0x00000000d7832000 physical

)

(II) intel(0): 0x00400000-0x007fffff: front buffer (4096 kB) X tiled

(II) intel(0): 0x007bf000:            end of stolen memory

(II) intel(0): 0x00800000-0x013fffff: exa offscreen (12288 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x01400000-0x017fffff: back buffer (4096 kB) X tiled

(II) intel(0): 0x01800000-0x01bfffff: third buffer (4096 kB) X tiled

(II) intel(0): 0x01c00000-0x01ffffff: depth buffer (4096 kB) X tiled

(II) intel(0): 0x02000000-0x03ffffff: classic textures (32768 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x10000000:            end of aperture

(WW) intel(0): ESR is 0x00000001, instruction error

(WW) intel(0): PRB0_CTL (0x0000f001) indicates ring buffer enabled

(WW) intel(0): Existing errors found in hardware state.

(II) intel(0): Output configuration:

(II) intel(0):   Pipe A is on

(II) intel(0):   Display plane A is now enabled and connected to pipe A.

(II) intel(0):   Pipe B is off

(II) intel(0):   Display plane B is now disabled and connected to pipe B.

(II) intel(0):   Output VGA is connected to pipe A

(II) intel(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 16

(II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(II) intel(0): DPMS enabled

(II) intel(0): Set up textured video

(II) intel(0): Set up overlay video

(II) intel(0): direct rendering: Enabled

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 12

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_texture_from_pixmap with driver support

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib64/dri/i915_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0

(II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 300 x 225

(**) Option "Protocol" "Auto"

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(II) Mouse1: Setting mouse protocol to "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: always reports core events

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 11

(**) Mouse1: Sensitivity: 1

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: always reports core events

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc101"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc101"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) evaluating device (Mouse1)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) evaluating device (Keyboard1)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) Mouse1: Setting mouse protocol to "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM)

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.1, module version = 2.0.5

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1

(**) Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM): always reports core events

(**) Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM): Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM): Found x and y relative axes

(II) Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM): Found mouse buttons

(II) Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM): Configuring as mouse

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM)" (type: MOUSE)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "xorg"

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: xkb_rules: "xorg"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: xkb_model: "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: xkb_layout: "us"

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "DPC", prod id 14192

(II) intel(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

(II) intel(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync (43.3 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   56.25  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   30.24  640 704 768 864  480 483 486 525 -hsync -vsync (35.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   35.50  720 738 846 900  400 421 423 449 -hsync -vsync (39.4 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   44.90  1024 1032 1208 1264  768 768 776 817 interlace +hsync +vsync (35.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x85.0   56.55  800 840 928 1056  600 601 604 630 -hsync +vsync (53.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x85.0   94.39  1024 1088 1200 1376  768 769 772 807 -hsync +vsync (68.6 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x85.0   35.71  640 672 736 832  480 481 484 505 -hsync +vsync (42.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.88  1280 1360 1496 1712  1024 1025 1028 1060 -hsync +vsync (63.6 kHz)

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "DPC", prod id 14192

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "DPC", prod id 14192

(II) intel(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

(II) intel(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync (43.3 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   56.25  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   30.24  640 704 768 864  480 483 486 525 -hsync -vsync (35.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   35.50  720 738 846 900  400 421 423 449 -hsync -vsync (39.4 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   44.90  1024 1032 1208 1264  768 768 776 817 interlace +hsync +vsync (35.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x85.0   56.55  800 840 928 1056  600 601 604 630 -hsync +vsync (53.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x85.0   94.39  1024 1088 1200 1376  768 769 772 807 -hsync +vsync (68.6 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x85.0   35.71  640 672 736 832  480 481 484 505 -hsync +vsync (42.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.88  1280 1360 1496 1712  1024 1025 1028 1060 -hsync +vsync (63.6 kHz)

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "DPC", prod id 14192

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "DPC", prod id 14192

(II) intel(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

(II) intel(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync (43.3 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   56.25  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   30.24  640 704 768 864  480 483 486 525 -hsync -vsync (35.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   35.50  720 738 846 900  400 421 423 449 -hsync -vsync (39.4 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   44.90  1024 1032 1208 1264  768 768 776 817 interlace +hsync +vsync (35.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x85.0   56.55  800 840 928 1056  600 601 604 630 -hsync +vsync (53.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x85.0   94.39  1024 1088 1200 1376  768 769 772 807 -hsync +vsync (68.6 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x85.0   35.71  640 672 736 832  480 481 484 505 -hsync +vsync (42.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.88  1280 1360 1496 1712  1024 1025 1028 1060 -hsync +vsync (63.6 kHz)

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "DPC", prod id 14192

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "DPC", prod id 14192

(II) intel(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

(II) intel(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync (43.3 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   56.25  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   30.24  640 704 768 864  480 483 486 525 -hsync -vsync (35.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   35.50  720 738 846 900  400 421 423 449 -hsync -vsync (39.4 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   44.90  1024 1032 1208 1264  768 768 776 817 interlace +hsync +vsync (35.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x85.0   56.55  800 840 928 1056  600 601 604 630 -hsync +vsync (53.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x85.0   94.39  1024 1088 1200 1376  768 769 772 807 -hsync +vsync (68.6 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x85.0   35.71  640 672 736 832  480 481 484 505 -hsync +vsync (42.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.88  1280 1360 1496 1712  1024 1025 1028 1060 -hsync +vsync (63.6 kHz)

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "DPC", prod id 14192

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "DPC", prod id 14192

(II) intel(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

(II) intel(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync (68.7 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync (43.3 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   56.25  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   30.24  640 704 768 864  480 483 486 525 -hsync -vsync (35.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   35.50  720 738 846 900  400 421 423 449 -hsync -vsync (39.4 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   44.90  1024 1032 1208 1264  768 768 776 817 interlace +hsync +vsync (35.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x85.0   56.55  800 840 928 1056  600 601 604 630 -hsync +vsync (53.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x85.0   94.39  1024 1088 1200 1376  768 769 772 807 -hsync +vsync (68.6 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x85.0   35.71  640 672 736 832  480 481 484 505 -hsync +vsync (42.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.88  1280 1360 1496 1712  1024 1025 1028 1060 -hsync +vsync (63.6 kHz)

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "DPC", prod id 14192

```

Note the supposed errors. I have full support for everything I've tried so far, including openGL screensavers. 

The errors with intel chipset video are apparently going to be around for a while. I read somewhere just this evening that the problems with intel video are supposed to be completely ironed out by kernel version 2.6.28. 

Currently, kernel version 2.6.27 is still in release candidate status, so it's going to be a while. I will say that xorg support for intel chipset video is really good in xorg-sever-1.5.x. However, I had to go through all the errors from xorg-server 1.3 and 1.4 before I got there. And I still get errors.

As long as it works right, I could care less how many errors it has. I know that if luck holds out, and things go as I've read, one day, we might get error free intel video. 

Shall we all cross our fingers on that one?

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## johnybgoode

i was trying to install compiz and unfortunately it doens't work properly without dircet rendering

----------

## johnybgoode

anyway i think i can live without compiz. And thanks for your time and effort

----------

## cwr

I gave up on the Intel drivers with this chipset, and used vesa and i810 DRM.

That seemed odd to me - I'd expected it to be i930, but as I recall i930 didn't

work.  I haven't tried compiz, but the standard glxgears works ok, and it

plays videos without problems.

Will

----------

## g0rg0n

recent x11-drm update broke my setup

and now i have similar problem =S

EDIT: updated xorg-server and everything's fine now

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Ah, now I'm clear on what you want. You have to start a compiz session using a script that includes the statement LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1. Compiz works just fine using this statement. At this point, Intel doesn't support direct rendering.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## johnybgoode

i use

export LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1

compiz --replace ccp

to run compiz

and in ccsm i added 

emerald --replace in ccms->effects->window decorations->command

unfortunately i loose  all window's  borders

i even try emerald --replace & from the command line but no result

i get this error when i run compiz

compiz (core) - Fatal: No GLXFBConfig for default depth, this isn't going to work.

compiz (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0

compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Compiz is a real PITA to get going. And it's even harder to keep stable. That's why I don't use it. 

I love the sights it creates, but it's not worth the aching in my skull to try and keep it going. There are all kinds of threads on compiz and getting it to work. You might want to search the forums for what's there. They'll be infinitely more helpful than I.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## johnybgoode

i think i already put to much effort in this. I'll leave compiz be for now

Thanks for all your help

----------

## pappy_mcfae

You're most welcome. 

Happy Gentooing!

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

